# What a Dilemma...what would you do



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

My wife came up to me yesterday as I was making a coffee and declared that I was to show her how to make a coffee.. WTF.

Now she doesn't even drink coffee. She wants to be able to make coffee for guests if I'm not here.....Don't really want people drinking my beans thank you very much.

Would you show your other half how to use your coffee equipment?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes - why not share the hobby . She might even make you one


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes - why not share the hobby . She might even make you one


So you have shown your wife then I take it?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> So you have shown your wife then I take it?


She has no interest at all and it caffeine intolerant .

But I would have no problem showing her how to use it .

I have shown friends and let them make drinks before .

The more people that can make and enjoy tasty coffee the better .


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

mremanxx said:


> Would you show your other half how to use your coffee equipment?


Yes, of course.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Err ... Wife .... Just do as she tells you


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

mremanxx said:


> Would you show your other half how to use your coffee equipment?


Have done!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> She has no interest at all and it caffeine intolerant .
> 
> But I would have no problem showing her how to use it .
> 
> ...


I've shown three friends but only one has bit the bullet and bought a machine and grinder. The other two thought it was too much faff. One bought a Nespresso machine and the other just spends a fortune in costa.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Must be my control freak side that is holding me back...either that or the fear she starts making better coffee than me


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> She has no interest at all and it caffeine intolerant .
> 
> But I would have no problem showing her how to use it .
> 
> ...


It's a bit of a bugger being caffeine intolerant, as I guess chocolate is also off the menu!

I would also show my wife how to use the coffee machine if she had the slightest bit of interest...but she prefers just to drink it. I also think better to show her, than have her think she knows and try and make coffees for her friends when I'm out!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

If my eight year old little sister was strong enough to grind the beans in the lido3 I'd have no qualms about teaching her to make coffee even though she's not allowed to drink it

less work and more coffee, sharing of a hobby, win win


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ha ha .. My wife couldn't grind with my lido e ... She is weaker than an 8 year old


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Happily showed my wife how to use the coffee machine.

It is there to be used after all.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I asked my wife today (before seeing this thread) that I could show her how to use my setup. She was like: "err... No thanks!". Which I think I is unfortunately, as, when I am not around, she drinks n***afe.

My 8 year old, however, is happy not only to grind the beans into the portafilter (I do the tamping and locking) but also to pull the lever up, see when the timer reaches 30s and pull the lever down.  I once gave him a tiny bit of espresso on a tea spoon, no sugar, and he liked it.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Reminds me of when my wife rented a room at a 'friends' house. We commented on the coffee machine when we had a look at the room. When she moved in, the machine was gone. They apparently had a cockroach problem, and backed it up by saying Google said the coffee machine was the likely cause (Not the smelly half full dirty dishwasher, or anything else). My wife spent the time there with a stovetop Mocha pot, kicking the cockroach baits they had placed around the kitchen. Absolutely ridiculous, but impressive with the coffee sacrifice they made instead of having a simple conversation.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

so, once again I am left on my own.........tell her it is like an apprenticeship that she has to serve. It starts off with being allowed to polish the machine weekly.......then the next step is to allow her to backlash, building up to use of chemicals.......the weekly washout all coffee equipment.......then the online tests to explain and teach her the various levels of shot preparation......or you could just tell her to naff off.........!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine has no interest in learning how to use the coffee stuff. To the point that she will make a cup of instant if I'm busy

It would be nice to have the odd coffee made for me in the house


----------



## pcdoc (Dec 4, 2015)

Haha I can just see my wife using the coffee machine and grinder. She'd end up launching it through the ceiling. Although she's no interest in making lattes, however she likes drinking them. She wouldn't use the tassimo. Her excuse is she makes too many cups of tea and she ain't making coffee unless it's an instant one.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Hotmetalette asked to be shown the ropes, as she has become a convert to coffee since I started the home espresso malarkey. She has successfully made a latte on my gear. I was only too pleased to welcome her into the world of good coffee as a passion shared is a blocked upgradeitis halved. To be honest though I think she thinks it's a bit of a faff and I can't blame her for not geeking out.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

So, women are "allowed" or even encouraged to be responsible for every chore in the house, apart from:

BBQ'ing

Lighting the fire

and making coffee from a shiny box.

Sorry, makes no sense to me. Last time I checked it was 2015.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Wife gave it a go but lost interest when dialing in beans etc. My 16 year old is great at it. Latte art is getting there as well. she wants a coffee shop job during college. Probably teach them a thing or two


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mine looked at my stuff, watched what I did and hasn't touched it. I have shown her how to use the grinder and she has used the French press when her coffee loving friend came round (with pre-ground). We don't have any instant, and I'm usually there to make any coffees.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Left on her own in the USA Ms Eyedee managed to grind beans using the Hario AND make her drinks with the Aeropress.

I've managed to confuse her with the Brewtus and Eureka enough but that does mean I have to be ready to produce when necessary.

Ian


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I gave my wife a stove lighting lesson last week. I'm hoping she's going to ask for a coffee lesson soon!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes - why not share the hobby . She might even make you one


Might break your machine though


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Looking forward to when mine can use it so get a coffee ready for me in the morning


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

My family are allowed to do only one thing with my machine - turn it on so when I get out of bed it's nicely warmed up and we can all enjoy good coffee 

Actually with my new setup I wouldn't feel so nervous as it turns off when low on water etc - but then it's so new and shiny I think they would be afraid to touch it (apart from the on/off switch of course !)


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I've tried to teach Kim on multiple occasions...

No interest at all other than drinking it, and then not significant amounts.

Bugger.


----------



## PuFFaH (Aug 21, 2015)

Buying the Strega lever put a stop to my wife wanting to make coffee, she can't pull it. Sorted!


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> Must be my control freak side that is holding me back...either that or the fear she starts making better coffee than me


This sounds like the ideal outcome to me!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

My GF thinks the process I go through to make coffee is insane, she wouldn't go near it. She also hates coffee.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd be very happy for the Hotmetalette to learn to make coffee on my kit. She likes drinking it, but if it's her turn to make coffee I get Tassimo!

She doesn't quite share my passion for it but she's got a good palate and soon tells me which beans I can order more of. Plus she happily schlepped around London as we sampled the delights of Origin, Peloton, and some great food and coffee from the London Grind made by Scotford which really impressed her.

Before I started all this a couple of years ago she only drank tea.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

She likes me making the coffee for her and has NO interest in getting involved.

Its one of the small things I do for her over the coarse of the day, take that away and im almost redundant.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> It's a bit of a bugger being caffeine intolerant, as I guess chocolate is also off the menu!
> 
> I would also show my wife how to use the coffee machine if she had the slightest bit of interest...but she prefers just to drink it. I also think better to show her, than have her think she knows and try and make coffees for her friends when I'm out!


See now your thinking like me


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

robashton said:


> If my eight year old little sister was strong enough to grind the beans in the lido3 I'd have no qualms about teaching her to make coffee even though she's not allowed to drink it
> 
> less work and more coffee, sharing of a hobby, win win


Lazy bugger


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> so, once again I am left on my own.........tell her it is like an apprenticeship that she has to serve. It starts off with being allowed to polish the machine weekly.......then the next step is to allow her to backlash, building up to use of chemicals.......the weekly washout all coffee equipment.......then the online tests to explain and teach her the various levels of shot preparation......or you could just tell her to naff off.........!


Too much so funny, would be grounds for a kicking or divorce.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Might break your machine though


That's my worry, but if she did I would have an excuse to buy a new shiny one no?


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Shown my missus many times how to, but somehow she says she cannot use the Silvia as she needs to count for temp surfing..... I have an image of her with her shoes and socks off counting her toes when temp surfing our miss Silvia ..... She has however made a few passable attempts of the aeropress.

You should show her how to, she may be a budding barista in disguise


----------

